# Elyria, OH, Gideon, M,



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

More About Gideon-VERY URGENTGideon was rescued from a pound in Ohio. He was full of burrs and had obviously been a chained outdoor dog. All he knew was to go in a circle, very sad. Upon visiting the vet, we found out he was HW positive. He is currently undergoing treatment but we are desperately seeking a foster home while he recuperates and we prefer a home with no other pets, at least at this time. Gideon had learned absolutely nothing, no one had ever taught him a thing. We all know how smart Shepherds are so I know he will make a great companion once someone can work with him. A foster home where someone can do that is what we are looking for. Gideon is high energy and needs a daily walk. Once he is done with his HW treatment he will be neutered. If interested in helping out this handsome boy, please call Peggy @ 440-365-7516 or 440-452-1619. UPDATE: Gideon is done with the HW treatment and will be neutered in early June. We are still very much needing a foster home where he can learn house manners. 
<span style="color: #FF6666">Gideon-VERY URGENT </span>is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoErie Shores Humane Society 
Elyria, OH 
440-365-7516


----------



## staxi2 (Oct 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

bump for Gideon


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## Renoman (Apr 10, 2009)

any news on Gideon?

Bump


----------



## Bobsdogs (Oct 22, 2007)

Bump


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Handsome!


----------

